# Voltex 4 led light strobe kit



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I was thinking about buying these. Im buying the led's because they last long and they say they are brighter. Anyone have these? Tell me what do you guys think

http://voltexlights.com/vo130waledhi.html

I was also looking at the regular strobes too which one do you think is better.... The leds are brighter at night in the video it doesnt look to bright.

http://voltexlights.com/100wastkithi.html


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone really no one will answer


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have whelen, strobes and the vertex. I would stick with a name brand. If you cant buy new ck ebay for used.. Just a thought. Never tried or seen voltex. Good luck


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm running a set of the Voltex LED hideaways I got on eBay for like $40. I like them. They're certainly not a set of Whelens, but for the price, you can't go wrong. Plenty bright enough at night. Not nearly as attention-grabbing during the day, but they're cheap. I figure they're a good secondary light. I was thinking about putting a set in the other two trucks, too.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

In the Video what the hell is the clicking noise (yea I know what it is) that would drive me crazy after 5 minutes
Stay away from Voltex Chinese crap


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sound off leds are good too


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

VOLEX LEDS???...yuck...


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

VOLTEX?!?! C'mon, eventually you will end up spending the same amount when u have to replace them pretty often! I know everyone has budgets, but I'm speakin from experience, that stuff is crap. Stay away AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE from that chinese junk.


----------

